# Clen/t3 advice???



## kik86 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi, i'm a female interested in taking clen/t3 cycle however i have heard many stories of t3 screwing up with your thyroid system for life and that it's completely unsafe? 
I'd like some advice on this issue if anyone could help me out???
Thanks


----------



## the nut (Jul 16, 2006)

kik86 said:
			
		

> Hi, i'm a female interested in taking clen/t3 cycle however i have heard many stories of t3 screwing up with your thyroid system for life and that it's completely unsafe?
> I'd like some advice on this issue if anyone could help me out???
> Thanks



If the T3 is taken carelessly over long periods of time, you can really screw up your thyroid and become dependant on thyroid drugs... It should be taken about 6 weeks, and its very important to pyramid the doses evenly. Also, most on this forum will tell you, strict diet and cardio will get you the same results as taking t3, just might take a while!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 23, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

> If the T3 is taken carelessly over long periods of time, you can really screw up your thyroid and become dependant on thyroid drugs... It should be taken about 6 weeks, and its very important to pyramid the doses evenly. Also, most on this forum will tell you, strict diet and cardio will get you the same results as taking t3, just might take a while!



Even with pyramiding the doses up and down, it will mess up your thyroid regulation system which can then snowball affecting all of your hormone levels.  Elevated thyoid levels also affect women's menstral cycles so your cycle can become irregular. It's better to just change your diet and increase cardio.


----------

